# tired of diet talk!



## Victor (Apr 18, 2018)

On a deathbed, did any one ever say that they wished they had eaten
more veggies? And more fruit? And no potato chips?

You will never hear this. If I ate only what they tell you to eat
I would be dead or constantly hungry and totally dissatisfied.

Did anyone ever say I wished I ate less cake and candy?

NO


----------



## Keesha (Apr 18, 2018)

Sorry! Haven’t been there yet. I’m too healthy from eating good stuff:rofl:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 18, 2018)

Victor said:


> On a deathbed, did any one ever say that they wished they had eaten
> more veggies? And more fruit? And no potato chips?
> 
> You will never hear this. If I ate only what they tell you to eat
> ...



Bet there a lot of joggers saying "what happened!!"


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2018)

If I get to the point where I can clearly see the finish line I'm going to relax and enjoy myself.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 18, 2018)

I think people should be able to eat what they want....IF they are willing to take the responsibility for supporting any "side effects" their habits may cause.  According to the data at the CDC, Obesity, and its attendant problems, accounts for over 30% of this nations health care costs.  It is well known, for example, that smoking causes excessive health issues, and smokers have to pay a "surcharge" on their health insurance premiums.  Perhaps if people who are overweight had to also pay to support their bad habits, we might not have to pay twice as much for health care as most other nations.


----------



## Marie5656 (Apr 18, 2018)

*I agree with Don.  I am one who spent my entire adult life heavier than the norm.  When I was young, my weight made my mom nuts, she tried to force diets on me and hated when I did not eat "right".    That being said, in recent years I have been losing weight. Not by actively counting calories, but just by paying more attention to eatting less of the junk and more "good stuff".  I still eat my chocolate, or occasional chips, but not near as much.*


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 18, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> If I get to the point where I can clearly see the finish line I'm going to relax and enjoy myself.



About seeing finish line ...... I'm there and I do.


----------



## rgp (Apr 18, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Bet there a lot of joggers saying "what happened!!"




   Remember Jim Fixx ? World class runner, wrote a book on it. Was out for jog & died @ age 52 .....heart attack.

 There are no guarantees , and IMO damn few answers.


----------



## hearlady (Apr 19, 2018)

I know that I can't predict when I go but while I'm here I want to feel good and have energy to do the things I want.
Eat what you want Victor. It's your life. Be happy.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 19, 2018)

My lady goes on these regimens 
Sometimes so far past my reasoning, I long for death
She’s the cook
Good one, too
I’ve learned to ingest a lot of different things
And enjoy them
But
When she went on this raw food thing, and dinner time happened, I became disoriented 
Nothing, I mean nothing in the fridge in regard to ‘go to’ life saving supplements
The grass clippings had more appeal
It go so I no longer longed for the evening repast, and came into the habit of stopping at the 7 eleven on the way home from work to grab a sack full of the greeezy things on those rollers.
The Jalapeno ones became my favs
She got over it, we went back to a more savory banquet, and life sustaining nutrients with aromatic vapor wafting into the living room, made it all go back to being a looked forward to event

I’ve heard it said, and rather smugly, ‘I eat to live, not live to eat’
I think I’m somewhere in the middle
I eat to enjoy life
One of my enjoyments is dining 
No, I don’t base my life around eating
But
I prefer a meal to be one where the giving of thanks is a bit more sincere
....not an entreaty pleading for deliverance


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2018)

I think we have become a nation obsessed with food. Constant articles in the paper about it... what to eat, what is this week's "bad food," etc.

According to all the scare stories, we are supposed to eliminate or seriously cut back on 

All fats except the "good" kind
Sugar
Carbs
Processed foods
Alcohol
Orange juice
Grapefruit, if you're taking certain medications
Non-organic produce, in other words, anything you can afford
Coffee
Soda
White bread
Nearly everything else in the bakery
Cheese
Pizza, of course
Very spicy foods

Let's see, did I leave anything out?

My motto is: Everything in moderation.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 20, 2018)

As someone on here once said, "if it tastes good, spit it out".


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2018)

Victor said:


> On a deathbed, did any one ever say that they wished they had eaten
> more veggies? And more fruit? And no potato chips?
> 
> You will never hear this. If I ate only what they tell you to eat
> ...



How ironic that you posted this on the "Weight loss and Fitness" section of the forum.   What did you expect to be the topics here?


----------



## Victor (Apr 20, 2018)

I know a guy over 30 who has *never *eaten a piece of meat, fruit of any kind and no vegetables except potato and refried beans.
He mainly eats cheese and cheese pizza, burritos. No beverages, only water.  He has no curiosity to try food at all.
I think he's scared of food or something.
Eats like a 4 year old.   Seriously.


----------



## Trade (Apr 20, 2018)

Having lived on this Earth for 70 years one this I've learned is that if you don't like what the dieticians are telling you you should eat, just wait around for a while and it will change.


----------



## Trade (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone remember Nathan Pritikin? I read one of his books back in the day. Well, I read some of it. What a miserable way to live! About halfway through I slammed dunked it into the trash. Him and his "Pritikin Longevity Center" I was so mad at the guy I felt like hunting him down and punching his lights out. But I got the last laugh. He only lived to be 69. And I'm 70. Even if I drop dead before I make my next keystroke I will have whooped his butt.


----------



## rgp (Apr 20, 2018)

Victor said:


> I know a guy over 30 who has *never *eaten a piece of meat, fruit of any kind and no vegetables except potato and refried beans.
> He mainly eats cheese and cheese pizza, burritos. No beverages, only water.  He has no curiosity to try food at all.
> I think he's scared of food or something.
> Eats like a 4 year old.   Seriously.




   Remember the guy, about 5 or so years ago that for one year he lived on cheeseburgers & beer *only* ?..I do think he included morning coffee?...It was supposedly documented? After the year, he passed all the tests at the docs office, and lost something like 5-6 pounds.

 I never did / do not remember,.. a follow-up on the story.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 20, 2018)

Trade said:


> Anyone remember Nathan Pritikin? I read one of his books back in the day. Well, I read some of it. What a miserable way to live! About halfway through I slammed dunked it into the trash. Him and his "Pritikin Longevity Center" I was so mad at the guy I felt like hunting him down and punching his lights out. But I got the last laugh. He only lived to be 69. And I'm 70. Even if I drop dead before I make my next keystroke I will have whooped his butt.



:lol:


----------



## rgp (Apr 20, 2018)

Trade said:


> Anyone remember Nathan Pritikin? I read one of his books back in the day. Well, I read some of it. What a miserable way to live! About halfway through I slammed dunked it into the trash. Him and his "Pritikin Longevity Center" I was so mad at the guy I felt like hunting him down and punching his lights out. But I got the last laugh. He only lived to be 69. And I'm 70. Even if I drop dead before I make my next keystroke I will have whooped his butt.




   But then there is this.........

  "Nutrition guru *Nathan Pritikin* met his death by suicide in the face of two different kinds of leukemia last February with arteries like those of a child and a heart like that of a young man, according to results of his autopsy being published today for the first time.  ..."But while the extraordinary condition of the vessels supplying blood to the 69-year-old Pritikin's heart is being seized on by advocates of the dietary regimen Pritikin pioneered as proof that his eating habits can cause reversal of hardening of the arteries, the question is likely to remain unresolved and controversial for many more years.

   That said....somethings going to get us....we can't win !


----------



## Catlady (Apr 21, 2018)

Don M. said:


> *I think people should be able to eat what they want....IF they are willing to take the responsibility for supporting any "side effects" their habits may cause*.  According to the data at the CDC, Obesity, and its attendant problems, accounts for over 30% of this nations health care costs.  It is well known, for example, that smoking causes excessive health issues, and smokers have to pay a "surcharge" on their health insurance premiums.  Perhaps if people who are overweight had to also pay to support their bad habits, we might not have to pay twice as much for health care as most other nations.



ABSOLUTELY!  We Americans eat way too much junk food and eat a hell of a lot more meat than is required to meet the daily protein need.  And we prove it by the obesity and need for drugs and doctors.  I think moderation is the key for healthy living.  Have that cheesecake or beer or chips or whatever unhealthy food you crave but not EVERYDAY.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2018)

Victor said:


> On a deathbed, did any one ever say that they wished they had eaten
> more veggies? And more fruit? And no potato chips?
> 
> You will never hear this. If I ate only what they tell you to eat
> ...


Right now I agree with you!!


----------



## Buckeye (May 3, 2018)

Victor said:


> On a deathbed, did any one ever say that they wished they had eaten
> more veggies? And more fruit? And no potato chips?
> 
> You will never hear this. If I ate only what they tell you to eat
> ...



On the other hand,  I rather doubt if anyone has ever said "I wish I had eaten more cake and candy and potato chips" on their death bed.  Pizza, maybe, though.


----------



## helenbacque (May 3, 2018)

I will probably say ...... "wish I had eaten more chocolate."


----------



## DaneWin (May 15, 2018)

That sounds bad. But on the other hands I know people who only eat meat, smoke cigarettes and drink coffee. Nothing else.


----------



## Buckeye (May 15, 2018)

DaneWin said:


> That sounds bad. But on the other hands I know people who only eat meat, smoke cigarettes and drink coffee. Nothing else.



Sounds like my type of guy/gal if we can add wine to the list.


----------

